# 2011 335d Service Engine Soon Light



## duke5150 (May 28, 2014)

64,000 miles and my Service Engine Soon light comes on. Stays on for several days then goes off for one day then back on. Took to Dealer who said I need a new "Pre-Heating Control Module" at an installed cost of $750. And, that this is NOT covered by California or Federal Pollution Warranty.

What is "pre-heating control module" and should it be covered under Pollution Warranty?

Please advise?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds like the glow plug module. They'll most likely change all 6 glow plugs as well. Did you have prior symptoms like rough idle, decreased fuel mileage, etc?

This should be covered under warranty, assuming that you have it.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Some more info:



> RELATED TSB ON GLOW PLUGS:
> 
> SI B13 12 10
> Fuel Systems
> ...


----------



## duke5150 (May 28, 2014)

Would this TSB for Glow Plugs be covered under the california and federal pollution warranty? Need to know as I do not have extended coverage.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I doubt it would have any affect on emissions except at initial start up.

Glow plugs just pre-heat the combustion chamber and allow for a quicker start, or a "start" in really cold weather.

Definitely don't see why it would affect your MPG. They are just on for a few seconds if that, then serve no purpose.

In the old days one would have to push in the glow plug button for about 30 seconds, then crank it over.

Here is South Florida they are like tats on a bull!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

duke5150 said:


> Would this TSB for Glow Plugs be covered under the california and federal pollution warranty? Need to know as I do not have extended coverage.


I don't see why they'd be covered.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> I doubt it would have any affect on emissions except at initial start up.
> 
> Glow plugs just pre-heat the combustion chamber and allow for a quicker start, or a "start" in really cold weather.
> 
> ...


Or, if you owned a first gen VW Diesel Rabbit, you turned the ignition switch to glow (pre-start), waited for a light on the dash to go out, then pulled an injection advance knob all the way out and finally cranked the engine. When temps were below 50F, the combination of pre-heating with injection timing advance made a difference.


----------



## duke5150 (May 28, 2014)

Got the car back from the dealer repaired.
Fault code was: 4A74.
Replaced pre-heating controller.
Not under pollution warranty.
Cost $750.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

duke5150 said:


> Got the car back from the dealer repaired.
> Fault code was: 4A74.
> Replaced pre-heating controller.
> Not under pollution warranty.
> Cost $750.


Did they also replace all 6 of the glow plugs?


----------



## duke5150 (May 28, 2014)

Nope, only the pre heating controller.
SES light is off.


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

Flyingman said:


> I doubt it would have any affect on emissions except at initial start up.


That is only partially correct. They are of course used in the initial startup if outside temperature is below a certain point, but they are also activated under certain driving conditions up to the time the coolant temperature gets to 75 degrees: it is an attempt to improve combustion and reduce soot production during engine startup.

Here's a quote from the BMW training on the diesel found under the glow plug section: "Partial load heating can occur at coolant temperatures below 75°C after starting the engine. Actuation of the heater plugs depends on the engine speed and load, thus improving the exhaust gas characteristics."

This is actually something to keep in mind: in the event you find multiple failing glow plugs, maybe in combination with a DPF failing to regenerate, the underlying reason is a failed thermostat. This results in engine temperatures dropping below 75 deg which cascades to overuse of the glow plugs and failure to carry out proper DPF regeneration.

I just went through this on my dad's 325d (EU car): on his care the issue was even worse since it also had a thermostat on the EGR cooler that fails stuck open too. Mileage was terrible, 5 glow plugs died, DPF clogged up and we couldn't figure out why. After realizing this on his car, I check my 35d (US car with only the main engine block thermostat) and at highway speed engine temp would stay in the high 70s - low 80s and than rise in the upper 80s during city drive. The thermostat is rated at 88. I went ahead and replaced the thermostat and the temperature is now rock solid between 88 and 91 under pretty much any condition. For the record the car is a 2009 with about 70k miles when I changed it.

If you don't have easy access to a diagnostic tool, a quick YouTube search will prompt you video on how to access the hidden menu in the instrument cluster to check coolant temperature.

I thought I'd add this since we're talking glow-plugs...


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

duke5150 said:


> Nope, only the pre heating controller.
> SES light is off.


Interesting. I figured that the glow plugs would have to be changed as well.


----------



## BU335d (Jun 25, 2014)

I recently took in my 2010 BMW 335d to my local indy. repair shop when my SES light came on. They found that one of my glow plugs went out and with 80k miles recommended replacing all 6 of them. I went ahead and did that but after they replaced them, they said the SES light is still on meaning the glow plug module is out. 

Does that make sense? And did I make the right decision to replace them all at once instead of having to pay for labor each time to replace one of them?

Also, could this be the cause of my MPG going down since the SES light came on?

Thanks!


----------



## duke5150 (May 28, 2014)

I only had the warm up module replaced by the dealer. Did not replace any glow plugs. Cost was $750. Fixed the SES light problem.


----------



## liurad (May 17, 2008)

BU335d said:


> I recently took in my 2010 BMW 335d to my local indy. repair shop when my SES light came on. They found that one of my glow plugs went out and with 80k miles recommended replacing all 6 of them. I went ahead and did that but after they replaced them, they said the SES light is still on meaning the glow plug module is out.
> 
> Does that make sense? And did I make the right decision to replace them all at once instead of having to pay for labor each time to replace one of them?
> 
> ...


My sis has same advise from dealer 2010 335d. What was ur total cost?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

BU335d said:


> I recently took in my 2010 BMW 335d to my local indy. repair shop when my SES light came on. They found that one of my glow plugs went out and with 80k miles recommended replacing all 6 of them. I went ahead and did that but after they replaced them, they said the SES light is still on meaning the glow plug module is out.
> 
> Does that make sense? And did I make the right decision to replace them all at once instead of having to pay for labor each time to replace one of them?
> 
> ...


I had a glow plug go out and it is not covered under extended warranty. I went ahead and replaced all 6 as a preventative measure because most of the cost is just the labor to access one glow plug. I think each plug was around $90 each. I think they also changed the ECU for this ass well, but that would be covered under warranty I think.

About $1,200 bucks as I recall for all 6 but one was going to be like $750.

I figure glow plugs are like incandescent light bulbs and have a fixed life. Once one goes the others are sure to follow.


----------



## duke5150 (May 28, 2014)

*SES Light On AGAIN! 2011 335d*

I now have 99,000 miles and the SES light has been on for a month.....
Took to dealer and he charges $175 to tell me what the problem is.
Waiting for answer.
Any help please?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

duke5150 said:


> I now have 99,000 miles and the SES light has been on for a month.....
> Took to dealer and he charges $175 to tell me what the problem is.
> Waiting for answer.
> Any help please?


So you already agreed to pay the $175????

Why ask us? Post what he tells you...oh, hint:

1. Demand the actual CODES, not their 'story' about what the repair should be or the cost. Also any test plans and their results

2. Post this info BEFORE you OK any repairs or expenditures. (unless you dont care about the cost)

3. For half of that 175 you could have your own code reader...


----------



## bimmerup-sonny (May 29, 2013)

ard said:


> So you already agreed to pay the $175????
> 
> Why ask us? Post what he tells you...oh, hint:
> 
> ...


For $20 or less, you can get the blutooth OBD II from Ebay, then $10 for the Torque Pro app, Carly, etc... this one looks like the one I have
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBDII-Scann...ash=item5d586f6b24:g:mJMAAOSwMHdXQ1ra&vxp=mtr

You can read the codes, clear the codes as you see fit. I think more expensive readers can read more specific codes, but at least you can see whether the same codes come back to confirm true failures.


----------



## duke5150 (May 28, 2014)

Dealer says:
1. SCR tank sensors failed and throttle motor failed.
2. Replace SCR tank and throttle motor.
3. COST: $3,053.42
4. Replace Throttle Motor.
5. Cost 685.37
WHAT IS THIS AND WHAT SHOULD I DO?????
thanks,


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Good, you didnt have them do it. BUT, you failed to get error codes....

I am pretty sure that the SCR tank is covered under the CA emissions warranty, 7/70.... you should double check, it is in the glovebox.

Tell them to replace the SCR tank UNDER WARRANTY, and that you will not pay the 175 to diagnose this warranted item.

Thats it. Buy a code reader. See what codes come back.

Did you bother to ask what test plans they did or how they are 100% sure those items are 'bad'? or did they read two codes and toss up $4k worth of crap figuring you would say yes?

Again, Id have them do the free one, refuse the other until you have a better diagnosis on the other code.


----------



## duke5150 (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.
I did pick up my 335d and said I will wait on the repairs but my yellow SES light is still on.

My car has 99,000 miles so it is above the 7/70,000 pollution warranty.

What should I do?
Will this effect my driving or will the car shut down?

There are two problems.
1. fluid tank
2. throttle motor

Can I get BMW to pay for this at my 99k miles since this may be a known problem?

Can I just not fix and keep driving?

I love the diesel but this is quite unknown trouble....

Thanks,


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Neither will really cause trouble.

The throttle motor is used only when you start and shut-down your engine. Remember, diesels are un-throttled. The throttle really exists to prevent an over-run if the injectors fail to stop injecting fuel, or the crankcase vent fails and puts crankcase oil into the intake and then combustion chamber. A bit of a gamble, but injectors failing is unknown...

A DEF/SCR system failure won't affect the engine at all.


----------



## duke5150 (May 28, 2014)

Here's what invoice says:

99261 charge battery, check faults, scr tank sensors faulty, cant replace separately, must replace tank, faults for throttle as well need to replace throttle motor, client declined at this time.

Is this ok to just not do?
99,000 miles?


----------



## ninja_zx11 (Feb 13, 2014)

floydarogers said:


> Neither will really cause trouble.
> 
> The throttle motor is used only when you start and shut-down your engine. Remember, diesels are un-throttled. The throttle really exists to prevent an over-run if the injectors fail to stop injecting fuel, or the crankcase vent fails and puts crankcase oil into the intake and then combustion chamber. A bit of a gamble, but injectors failing is unknown...
> 
> A DEF/SCR system failure won't affect the engine at all.


I believe throttle body on our M57 engine is used to restrict the air flow to raise the EGT to facilitate DPF regeneration cycle.So bad throttle body can interfere with DPF regeneration which is not good and can lead to more problems if not fixed.

Agree with you that DEF/SCR issue won't cause any ill effect on the engine running.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

duke5150 said:


> Here's what invoice says:
> 
> 99261 charge battery, check faults, scr tank sensors faulty, cant replace separately, must replace tank, faults for throttle as well need to replace throttle motor, client declined at this time.
> 
> ...


There are places other than BMW dealerships to have work done.

There are very very cheap fixes for the tank...I'm going to guess the TPSensor will be half if well shopped (ie part from online dealer, install at an indy)

GL


----------

